# O Rato Roeu a Roupa do R__ R__...?



## Crockett

Olá!  Recentemente vi um seriado do Brasil em que o personagem principal falou a expressão, "o rato roe a ropa do r___ r___."  Não entendi muito bem a expressão e nem pegei as últimas duas palavras.  Será que podem me ajudar e dar umas respostas para esclarecer a minha dúvida?  Agredeço qualquer ajuda.


----------



## Carfer

Provavelmente _'do rei da Rússia'. _A versão tradicional portuguesa é um pouco diferente: _'o rato roeu a rolha da garrafa do rei da Rússia'_


----------



## anaczz

O rato roeu a roupa do rei de Roma (ou da Rússia).

Não tem nenhum significado em especial. É um trava-línguas e também é uma frase usada para a prática da pronúncia do "R forte" em aulas de teatro, oratória, etc.
Mais trava-línguas que essa são as frases que alternam os erres fortes e brandos, tais como:
 A aranha arranha a rã. A rã arranha a aranha. Nem a aranha arranha a rã. Nem a rã arranha a aranha


----------



## englishmania

Que engraçado no Brasil o trava-línguas ser diferente.


----------



## Crockett

Foi "rei de Roma" mesmo!  Agora entendi!  Muito obrigado vocês por quebrarem o meu galho.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, de Roma! Eu nem sabia que existia a variante ''da Rússia"". A Ana deve saber disso por estar 'enrolada' nos portugueses. Nós outros, tenho quase certeza, não sabíamos disso.


----------



## anaczz

Enrolada, enrolada, só com UM português! 

O engraçado é que nem Roma e nem a Rússia têm ou tinham reis...


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu conheço essa frase das minhas aulas de alfabetização . Era usada para ensinar o R. Eu também lembro de "vovô viu a uva de vovó" para ensinar o V. Eu ficava intrigado por que diabos a vovó iria querer esconder a uva do vovô! As frases eram absurdas. Não sei como é hoje, mas os livros em que eu aprendi a ler pareciam escritos pelo Monty Python .


----------



## Vanda

Mas todos nós aprendemos e *bem*! Hoje tem um montão de recursos, modernidades, diabo a quatro, e crianças de 10 anos AINDA não sabem ler!


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu já entrei no pré-primário sabendo ler e com massa crítica para entrar no mérito semântico e estilístico de vovôs que flagram vovós com uvas e reis que têm as roupas roídas por ratos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Macunaíma said:


> Eu conheço essa frase das minhas aulas de alfabetização . Era usada para ensinar o R. Eu também lembro de "vovô viu a uva de vovó" para ensinar o V. Eu ficava intrigado por que diabos a vovó iria querer esconder a uva do vovô! As frases eram absurdas. Não sei como é hoje, mas os livros em que eu aprendi a ler pareciam escritos pelo Monty Python .


 Pois é, eu também achava estranha essa curiosidade do vovô pela uva da vovó. Faria muito mais sentido se ele quisesse ver a vulva da vovó.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Dom Casmurro said:


> Pois é, eu também achava estranha essa curiosidade do vovô pela uva da vovó. Faria muito mais sentido se ele quisesse ver a vulva da vovó.


ROFL .. que tal < vovô viu a vulva aveludada da vovó >


----------



## marta12

Dom Casmurro said:


> Pois é, eu também achava estranha essa curiosidade do vovô pela uva da vovó. Faria muito mais sentido se ele quisesse ver a vulva da vovó.



Ah!
mas é um dito popular e quem é que do povo sabia o que era _vulva_? e quem explicaria a uma criança o que era vulva?


----------



## uchi.m

Explicar até se explica, só não sei quem seria a cobaia. A professora?
A minha professora era a diretora do colégio. E era freira. Que Deus a tenha.


----------



## brenobrendan

No Brasil a frase é: "O rato roeu a roupa do *rei de Roma*."


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Provavelmente _'do rei da Rússia'. _A versão tradicional portuguesa é um pouco diferente: _'o rato roeu a rolha da garrafa do rei da Rússia'_


Lembrei-me também de:
O rato roeu a rolha do remédio ruim do rei de Roma.


----------



## Istriano

Só conheço a versão romana.


----------

